# [Solved] /var/www/localhost/htdocs/index.html überschrieben

## Louisdor

Hi!

Heute Nacht habe ich mal wieder ein emerge -uvD --newuse world laufen lassen.

Dabei wurde auch auf net-www/apache-2.0.54-r31 upgedated. Lief auch alles wunderbar, fehlerfrei durch.

Für mein DynDNS habe ich, ganz klassisch, unter /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ ein paar Webseiten liegen.

Die index.html wurde aber 'netterweise' von Apache mit seiner 'Platzhalterseite' überschrieben!

Ist das denn normal?

Denn, bisher hatte ich das bei einem Apache Update noch nicht erlebt!

Die Änderungen an den Apache Konfigurationsdateien dürften da aber wohl nicht Schuld sein?!

Zur Info: Sicherung habe ich!  :Wink:  Mir geht es nur um den Fakt an sich!

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## SinoTech

Dürfte normal nicht passieren. Habe selber apache-2.0.54-r31 und meine "index.html" ist noch intakt.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## MALON3

jo die index.html wurde beim upate auf r31 bei mir auch überschrieben...

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

bei mir wurde die index.html auch überschrieben. Echt toll!

ChrisM

----------

## SinoTech

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Dürfte normal nicht passieren. Habe selber apache-2.0.54-r31 und meine "index.html" ist noch intakt.
> 
> Mfg
> 
> Sino

 

Das bei mir nichts überschrieben wurde, liegt evtl. daran das unter "/var/www/localhost" keiner Schreibberechtigung hat  :Wink: . Braucht keiner -> Hat keiner.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Carlo

 :Arrow:  emerge net-www/gentoo-webroot-default -pv

 :Arrow:  Stabilization of new-style Apache

----------

## Louisdor

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  emerge net-www/gentoo-webroot-default -pv

 

Ich gebe ja zu, dass ich nicht jedes Mal in den zu installierenden Ebuilds nach den USE_Flags schaue, was sie bedeuten!   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich habe jetzt mal 

```
echo 'net-www/gentoo-webroot-default  no-htdocs' >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

 die USE-Flags angepasst!  :Wink: 

Das wird dann hoffentlich beim nächsten Mal helfen! 

Damit ist für mich das Thema nun erledigt!

Merci,

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## tuxian

Selbes Problem hatte ich auch

Wenn ich aber 

```
emerge -pv net-www/gentoo-webroot-default 
```

 eingebe

kommt das: 

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-www/gentoo-webroot-default-0.2  -no-htdocs 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Das heißt es wurde eh ohne dem USE-Flag "-no-htdocs" emerged, wieso wurde dann trotzdem die index.html überschrieben??

Ich habe jetzt mal sicherheitshalber 

```
echo 'CONFIG_PROTECT="/var/www/localhost/htdocs"' >> /etc/make.conf
```

eingegeben!

----------

## Louisdor

@ tuxian:

Das USE-Flag no-htdocs soll ja auch dafür sorgen, dass in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ nichts überschrieben wird, wenn es gesetzt ist!

Ist es nicht gesetzt wird also überschrieben.

Und, da wir es nun mal nicht gesetzt hatten, wurden durch das Apache Update eben alles überschrieben!

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## tuxian

Ah versteh schon, war mein Denkfehler, war schon spät gestern, danke!

----------

## Louisdor

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> Ah versteh schon, war mein Denkfehler, war schon spät gestern, danke!

 

Macht ja nichts, dafür sind wir ja da, um uns hier gegenseitig 'verstehen' zu helfen!  :Smile: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Carlo

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> Ich gebe ja zu, dass ich nicht jedes Mal in den zu installierenden Ebuilds nach den USE_Flags schaue, was sie bedeuten!

 

Wer tut das schon. Es gibt eh zu viele use flags für jeden erdenklichen Kleinkram, weil jeder, ohne viel nachzudenken, neue hinzufügen darf.

----------

